# QLab audio triggering bug



## sompompir (Feb 29, 2012)

Ive made a cue list for some TV show using QLab and it works fine except that sometimes it triggers 2 audio files at once, instead of one.

Im not sure wheather it is a bug or some mistake in programming since this is the first time Im using this application, but I cant seem to find the 
cause of this problem.

Im using mode "fire randome child go to next cue" when this happens.

Can someone help please?

Thanx!


----------



## misterm (Feb 29, 2012)

reload your audio files, then double check the cues that you don't have two tied together or as sub-sets of the same group.
basically, make sure you only have 1 cue firing at a time.


----------



## tk2k (Feb 29, 2012)

upload your qlab file so we can have a look, don't need your media files the triggers should tell us if it's a problem with your list or a qlab bug


----------

